# Working On Trailer (new pictures, update)



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking good! You've gotten a lot further than I have. I mentioned before that we have the same trailer. Once I started sanding my down, I found that it also used to be the same color as yours. So that must have been the original paint job that you had there. I wish I could get around to painting already, but it's been so hot here, I can hardly get past the sanding part.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

subbing..I love makeover projects!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Very cool! Can't wait to see the finished project! <3


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Whisper22 said:


> Looking good! You've gotten a lot further than I have. I mentioned before that we have the same trailer. Once I started sanding my down, I found that it also used to be the same color as yours. So that must have been the original paint job that you had there. I wish I could get around to painting already, but it's been so hot here, I can hardly get past the sanding part.



Well with all the rain I cant do much training or working with the horses. So I worked on the trailer. When I started to sand I did find the lower cream color was a little whiter so someone tried to match the color and was not right. LOL. I also have decals coming in the mail. So I cant wait to get them on.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Here are some more photos. I am just about done with the paint.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Worked on the trailer some more. Here are a few more pictures. Just about done. Still waiting for my decals and need to do some touch up paint. Along with finishing putting the trim back on.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It is definitely coming together now. What colour is your tow vehicle, Freemare?


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> It is definitely coming together now. What colour is your tow vehicle, Freemare?


I dont have one at this time. Gas is so much and I have to drive a lot. I will get one when I get a job later on down the road that I can afford the gas.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Freemare said:


> I dont have one at this time. Gas is so much and I have to drive a lot. I will get one when I get a job later on down the road that I can afford the gas.


OK - Well I see three colour options for the vehicle when the time comes. You should like quite smart going down the road.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great work!! that trailer looks fantastic!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer.*

hiya you have done a great job there and its looking a superfine trailer i love the markerlights and your paint scheame.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello there every one. Here are some new pictures. Just about done. I got one decal the other day. Still waiting on one more. Need to do some more trim work (one more) Then a little paint and I will be done.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Well with fall setting in. I am working like mad to get everything done. I am just about done. Most of the trim is done and I just need a few more things then I will be done.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer*

looks super fine great job there i like your decales.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Cute!! Now come do mine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It's lovely! Congrats on completing it! <3


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

nice Job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## color01joy (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks great, nice job.


----------

